# [OT] consiglio controller IDE

## HexDEF6

Siccome ho tutti i canali ide occupati (DVD - CDRW - HD1 - HD2) ma ho ancora molto spazio nel mio big tower  :Smile:  , vorrei aggiungere un altro hd, ma ovviamente mi serve almeno un altro canale IDE... e quindi un controller nuovo!

La cosa fondamentale che deve avere e' il supporto linux, la seconda e' che costi poco, RAID ed altre amenita non mi interessano....

Voi avete qualche idea/suggerimento??

Grazie!

----------

## active

La soluzione migliore imho è che guardi nella sezione "ATA, IDE...." del tuo kernel e vedi... se cmq vai sui Promise penso dovresti essere al sicuro.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *active wrote:*   

> La soluzione migliore imho è che guardi nella sezione "ATA, IDE...." del tuo kernel e vedi... se cmq vai sui Promise penso dovresti essere al sicuro.

 

Io avevo un Promise e non ho avuo nessun problema.

----------

## HexDEF6

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *active wrote:*   La soluzione migliore imho è che guardi nella sezione "ATA, IDE...." del tuo kernel e vedi... se cmq vai sui Promise penso dovresti essere al sicuro. 
> 
> Io avevo un Promise e non ho avuo nessun problema.

 

sapete anche un po di prezzi?

Grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

I prezzi che ci sono in questo sito sono in SFr (franchi svizzeri) quindi devi fare per 1.5 per averli in Euro.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Questo forse e' piu' adatto riporta i prezzi italiani.

----------

## HexDEF6

mamma mia... un controller ide costa questo sproposito???????????

risparmio a prendermi una scheda madre nuova con il raid integrato!!!

o piuttosto mi compro un 3ware!

Grazie!

----------

## JacoMozzi

Cmq devi fare diviso 1.5 per averli in Euros. Così ti sembreranno meno care le cose   :Laughing: 

Ciao 

Jaco

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *JacoMozzi wrote:*   

> Cmq devi fare diviso 1.5 per averli in Euros. Così ti sembreranno meno care le cose  
> 
> Ciao 
> 
> Jaco

 

Ups e' vero io gli ho detto di fare per 1.5. Sbaglio clamoroso.

/me si scusa con HexDEF6.

----------

## JacoMozzi

Adesso sì che sarà tutto più conveniente   :Cool: 

Ciao Guru

Jaco

----------

## paolo

Il rivenditore dove vado io ha solo queste due cose:

CONTROLLER PCI UDMA 133 RAID 0,1,0/1		 16,73 

CONTROLLER PCI HD SERIAL ATA		 22,71 

I numeri sono i prezzi in Euri da ivare.

A questo punto per 16Euri cosa ti ferma dal puntare sul RAID0 che quasi raddoppia le perf dei tuoi hd?!?  :Smile: 

(Per sapere i chipset mi tocca sempre telefonare  :Sad:  )

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## HexDEF6

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Il rivenditore dove vado io ha solo queste due cose:
> 
> CONTROLLER PCI UDMA 133 RAID 0,1,0/1		 16,73 
> 
> CONTROLLER PCI HD SERIAL ATA		 22,71 
> ...

 

sono decisamente interessato!!!!!!!

se il prime dei duo (il serial ata non mi interessa) e' supportato da linux (non mi interessa che ci funzioni il raid, mi basta che funzioni come controller ide!!) me lo piglio (o me lo pigli tu e me lo spedisci??????)

Ciao e grazie per l'info molto confortante!

----------

## cerri

I promise sono ottimi controller e non costano granche', in piu' sono ben supportati in linux.

Fedeliallalinea, le mie congratulazioni!  :Wink: 

----------

